# Localized Hair Loss?



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

While snapping pics of Lyza tonight I noticed that a spot where some hair was missing a few weeks ago has gotten considerably larger.

Does anyone have any idea what could be going on? She's 18 weeks old and has been on 4Health Grain-free Whitefish and Potato since she was 6 weeks old...

A few weeks ago (you can kind of see the spot where hair is missing)


And tonight..




My initial thought is demodectic mange, but I'm hoping I'm wrong! I'll take her in for a scrapping, though!


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Crate sore maybe?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

too early for allergies, so I would also guess Mange as well. Scrapings are touch and go, sometimes its there and sometimes its not. It depends on if its acting up when the scraping is done. Nu-Stock - Topical Skin Treatment for Animals. is good for hairloss. I put my boy on revolution which helps small parasites like mange (but also has his monthly heart worm protection) I give it to my boy each month and it took care of his issue (hair, itchy, bumps on his pits and next to his eye)


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Crate sore maybe?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


From literally laying in her crate? I doubt it, she's not in it much. lol



ames said:


> too early for allergies, so I would also guess Mange as well. Scrapings are touch and go, sometimes its there and sometimes its not. It depends on if its acting up when the scraping is done. Nu-Stock - Topical Skin Treatment for Animals. is good for hairloss. I put my boy on revolution which helps small parasites like mange (but also has his monthly heart worm protection) I give it to my boy each month and it took care of his issue (hair, itchy, bumps on his pits and next to his eye)


She does have a few fleas on her, but if she's too young for allergies, could it be the fleas causing the hair loss?


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

~Missy~ said:


> From literally laying in her crate? I doubt it, she's not in it much. lol
> 
> She does have a few fleas on her, but if she's too young for allergies, could it be the fleas causing the hair loss?


My male Slayer had a spot just like that on around the same area. My vet suggested that it may be a crate sore from the way he was sleeping. I bought him a bed for his kennel that went up the walls of the kennel about 2 inches and in a few weeks the spot was almost gone. He was only in his kennel from bedtime until morning and when we weren't home which was only to go shopping or whatnot.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

was gonna suggest checking for fleas , but since you said she has some that would be my guess. even if she doesnt have allergies to them she could be scratching and that can cause hair thinning or loss. I would wash her with dawn dish soap its mild enough to use on puppys and it will kill fleas. As well you may want to look into a monthly flea treatment to keep them off her for good. You will have to treat your home as well when you treat her for fleas, if you don't rid them from the home you will never rid them from her.


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks, y'all!

She does have a pillow in her crate. And I'll get her washed up tomorrow. We treated the yard for fleas, but will also treat the house once she's clean.

I've been trying to decide which flea control to use. She's on Iverheart for heartworms. I really wanted to do something that protects against everything, but haven't found one I like.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I saw on TV about trifexis that it treats everything but I have not done any research on it yet. I was gonna look into it and see how expensive it was. I give garlic here for fleas but a 1 pill to do it all would be great,. Anyone here tried trifexis or looked into it?


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Triflexis is expensive from what I've read.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

~Missy~ said:


> Triflexis is expensive from what I've read.


I spend $100 for 6 months of Trifexis per dog. Amazing stuff!! It is heartworm preventative, flea med, wormer, and tick meds, all in one chewie. I swear by it!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah fleas could totally do it. Revolution is kinda expensive too but it works really well. Doesn't have tick protection I just use tick repellent of lemon and eucalyptus oil and water. Or a Bounce dryer sheet rubbed before a walk.


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Hmmm, 100 for 6 months, that is a great deal, That breaks down to approx 16 a month and I just spent more than that on just one month of flea/tick

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks for all the tips!

I'll get a skin scraping, just in case, and go from there!


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

*Bella*Blu* said:


> Hmmm, 100 for 6 months, that is a great deal, That breaks down to approx 16 a month and I just spent more than that on just one month of flea/tick
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yea it's not a bad price at all. It's like $22 a month or so if you buy it monthly or $100 for 6 months. For the size dogs I have at least. Also every now and then they run mail in rebates too. I got $10 back for every 6 months I purchased last time so that made it even cheaper.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Nice!!! I'll have to look into that...I've been buying her flea/tick and heartworm meds one month at a time because of weight/growth...but even @22 monthly that is still cheaper than what I spent this week which was 30 something total for both

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Bonus, love the idea of flea/tick prevention in a chew vs having to put the liquid on her

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

*Bella*Blu* said:


> Bonus, love the idea of flea/tick prevention in a chew vs having to put the liquid on her
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yep my thoughts too! I hate having the yucky spot between the shoulder blades. I haven't had a dog yet that will actually eat it as a chew but I've perfected the art of perfectly forming sliced cheese around them lmao. They never think twice about it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

I'll ask my vet what they charge for Triflexis.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

The vet I shadow was recommending Sentinal(sp?) it's for heart worms plus whip round hook and tape worm and prevents fleas from hatching snd reproducing. I don't think it kills fleas already on though. That was the only downfall if I remember correctly.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Cain's Mom said:


> The vet I shadow was recommending Sentinal(sp?) it's for heart worms plus whip round hook and tape worm and prevents fleas from hatching snd reproducing. I don't think it kills fleas already on though. That was the only downfall if I remember correctly.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yea, how does that work? Would you just have to give your dog a flea bath every time they come inside to kill any flea that lands on them?


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

He was telling people to buy something that kills the fleas too to put on them. So you'd give a pill and then put like frontline on. I have used comfortis and like the results so far from it though. We don't normally have flea problems though. Just this year they're worse. We treat the house and dogs and normally they're fine(and our neighbor has guineas so they help with the fleas)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Fleas down here are terrible, as are ticks. I would really like something that takes care of both. My vet sells Activyl Tick Plus...I'm thinking about using that, but it's expensive and I'd also have to buy heartworm preventative. Ugh, it's so annoying. lol


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Thinking I might just go back to K9 Advantix ii and keep using the Iverhart.


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

ames said:


> too early for allergies, so I would also guess Mange as well. Scrapings are touch and go, sometimes its there and sometimes its not. It depends on if its acting up when the scraping is done. Nu-Stock - Topical Skin Treatment for Animals. is good for hairloss. I put my boy on revolution which helps small parasites like mange (but also has his monthly heart worm protection) I give it to my boy each month and it took care of his issue (hair, itchy, bumps on his pits and next to his eye)


How was the Revolution in preventing fleas/ticks?


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Lyza had her skin scraping today.....no demo!! Doc said it's a bacterial skin infection!


----------



## Ashley (Dec 27, 2012)

That's great ! I use the trifexis I have to buy the 40lbs-60lbs an its 22$. Its worked awesome for fleas

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

